# How old are you?



## cpvr

In a way to get to know each other better - let's start this thread off.

I'm 21, how old are you?


----------



## Stewpot

I'm 17 and proud. I wonder if I'm ther youngest.


----------



## chris7

lol im 28 but feel like 48 when i play football  

My body feels older


----------



## Black Dragon

I'm at the ripe old age of 33.  

Just wait until you hit 30, Chris.  Throughout my twenties I ate whatever I wanted and engaged in sports without ever getting injured.  When I hit 30, things began to change.  It became harder keep weight off, and injuries became more frequent.  Last summer I managed to pull both of my hamstrings AND damage my shoulder while fencing!?!

It's not all bad, though.  Once I learned the importance of stretching (something which I never did), I haven't gotten injured since.


----------



## chris7

HAHA great, Thanks for that i am really looking forward to the 30 mark now 

I love my football and hope to continue for many years.


----------



## Legerdemain

I'm 29, but I'm like 233 in dog years, so that's like ancient... I know cryptic dog knowledge from dog generations past...


----------



## geekluv

I'm 28, but I still look like I am a senior in high school or a college freshman.  I get carded where ever I go such as movie theaters & buying rated "M" video games at Gamestop.  I have to thank my folks for the young looking gene since they both look 10 years younger than what they really are.


----------



## Parqstu

I'm 15. Nearly 16


----------



## ScaryFairyPrincess

16, nearly 17, that impatient age when you're expected to grow up, oh joy, and yet still cant do anything! it's so infuriating!


----------



## Legerdemain

Yet somehow we all survive it, eh Tayler?


----------



## Ravana

Old enough to know better, young enough not to always do it.


----------



## Black Dragon

Ravana said:


> Old enough to know better, young enough not to always do it.


 
I know exactly what you're describing.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

Physically I'm 40, but for some reason I don't think I've ever progressed past 18 in my head.


----------



## Juiceman

16yo stuck in a 36yo body


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

Juiceman said:


> 16yo stuck in a 36yo body


I know that feeling, though I've got the body of a twenty-year-old. I keep it in the attic.


----------



## Meg the Healer

Maybe it's not polite for a lady to reveal her age....but who cares really? Well-behaved women rarely make history.

I'm 29 with my 30th birthday fast approaching. And as I approach this next milestone in life - I share it with my mother. As I will be celebrating my 30th birthday on Mother's Day. How ironic is that? But I guess I'll _drink the good wine to the Old Gods._


----------



## Donny Bruso

I'm 27, though I've been repeatedly told that I act ten or more years older than I am. I wonder if this means I get to start being and insane older person sooner?


----------



## Legerdemain

I have now officially turned 30.  Life as I knew is over, life is now just beginning, and I know now how little I know now compared to back when I knew not what I know I knew.


----------



## Black Dragon

Legerdemain said:


> I have now officially turned 30.  Life as I knew is over, life is now just beginning, and I know now how little I know now compared to back when I knew not what I know I knew.


 
Ah... I remember when I turned 30.  It was a "soul searching" moment, so to speak.  It caused me to reevaluate some of my priorities.  

Now I'm 33, and can honestly say that I've grown a lot in the past 3 years.  And in some significant ways my life has changed dramatically.


----------



## Legerdemain

Well BD, here's to all of us growing a lot in the next three years, regardless of our respective ages.


----------



## willg71

Black Dragon said:


> I'm at the ripe old age of 33.
> 
> Just wait until you hit 30, Chris.  Throughout my twenties I ate whatever I wanted and engaged in sports without ever getting injured.  When I hit 30, things began to change.  It became harder keep weight off, and injuries became more frequent.  Last summer I managed to pull both of my hamstrings AND damage my shoulder while fencing!?!
> 
> It's not all bad, though.  Once I learned the importance of stretching (something which I never did), I haven't gotten injured since.


 
Oh man can I ever relate I'm 39 years young and about two months ago I sprained my shoulder climbing out of a golf cart. CLIMBING OUT OF A GOLF CART PEOPLE!!! Shoulders still on the mend. Wait, who are you? Is this my house. I don't know you. Is country kitchen open yet?


----------



## Kelise

I'm 24, yet everyone is adamant I look (and act? Probably!) 18. 

Even those I work with, and I've worked in my office for six years now. 

Physically, things are already collapsing on me  Yet I can still read and write, so I'm not going to complain. It could be worse.


----------



## Legerdemain

starconstant said:


> I'm 24, yet everyone is adamant I look (and act? Probably!) 18.
> 
> Even those I work with, and I've worked in my office for six years now.
> 
> Physically, things are already collapsing on me  Yet I can still read and write, so I'm not going to complain. It could be worse.



Yeah, you could be as old as the rest of us!   Seriously though, I had NEVER hurt my bad till I was 26, and since it has never stopped hurting... oh mortality, why must you pester me so...


----------



## Kelise

Legerdemain said:


> Yeah, you could be as old as the rest of us!   Seriously though, I had NEVER hurt my bad till I was 26, and since it has never stopped hurting... oh mortality, why must you pester me so...



I've always been kinda ill, but in the last year it seems to have become so much worse! Asthma, allergic reactions to things I haven't been allergic to before, food intolerances, RSI, and a virus called Ross River - which sticks around for months, or either never really leaves you, they're not quite sure just yet.

Again, it's not that bad as long as I can write and read, but I'm getting very, very sick of blood tests.


----------



## Chilari

Wow, there's quite a range of ages here. For me, towards the younger end at 22. When I tried to hire a car the other day they told me I had to be 23 for some reason, which given that I'm less than 2 months away from being 23 is really annoying.


----------



## Kelise

Chilari said:


> Wow, there's quite a range of ages here. For me, towards the younger end at 22. When I tried to hire a car the other day they told me I had to be 23 for some reason, which given that I'm less than 2 months away from being 23 is really annoying.


 
It possibly has to do with their insurance policy, as it's different levels depending on age? I work in travel at work, and couldn't book a car for a younger co-worker for that reason :\ So much for providing a service.


----------



## Ophiucha

I turn 20 this year.


----------



## JCFarnham

Sixteen days away from being 21. I think that might be at least some kind of milestone. I feel old in most corners of the internet so frankly I'm glad I've found a place with such a good range of ages.


----------



## LadyPamela

I only have a few months left to be the answer to life, the universe, and everything! (I'm 42.) 43 in June.

We do seem to have a good range of ages, but it's about attitude, too! Some people are old at 20, while others are young even at 70+! (I hope I am!) Even though I have kids the same ages as many of you, (my oldest is 20), I feel young and happy, especially when I'm writing!


----------



## Calash

36 here.  Will be 37 in August.


----------



## Mdnight Falling

I'm 30 x.x! But I look 15ish  at least I'm told I do.. I do have pics on my fb from when I was 15 and I guess they might be right LOL But I'm a firm believer in "You're only as old as you feel" and I'm a teen at heart LMAO even if my body reminds me daily that I'm far from that LOL


----------



## myrddin173

I will be 18 in June


----------



## Mdnight Falling

myrddin173 said:


> I will be 18 in June


 
Young'un!!!!!!! It's all good.. I remember young >.< I miss young x.x!


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

Mdnight Falling said:


> I miss young x.x!


Oh, I don't know. Being old(er) has its compensations. I can't think of any at the moment, admittedly, but I'm sure there must be some!


----------



## TheHawk

Oh Boy - I think I'm the oldest - someone get me buggy!


----------



## Chilari

Age doesn't signify anything. It's an arbitrary number*. One of the most fun people to be around I know, a fellow post-grad student, is twice my age and has two teenage daughters.

*Okay, not that arbitary. I'm still anooyed at that car rental company that won't let me rent a car because I'm not 23 quite yet. Why 23? I have 3 years no claims bonus! I'm a better driver than some people much older than me! I've never had any accidents, no points on my license, no criminal convictions, passed my driving test first time. My cousin, who is four years older than me, failed four times before he passed when he was *23* and had an accident LAST MONTH and he can hire a car fine because he's 26. Grrr.


----------



## Mdnight Falling

LMAO! I feel your pain.. however once you get past the age when you can do anything you want... There's no joy left. you start wishes you were different ages.. Kinda like when you were a kid and you wished you were 16,18,21 >.> only now you're STILL wishing you were those ages LMAO!


----------



## DavidP

A young 41. 

As Jeremy Clarkson once said, its all downhill from your forties on the road to phlegm and catarrh.


----------



## Falunel

Heh, you all make me feel young. ^^;

I'm sixteen, will be seventeen in May. A lot of my online friends seem to expect that I'm older, though. And to be honest, I do sometimes feel like an adult stuck in the body of a teenager, dragged to and fro by teenage hormones and teenage inexperience.


----------



## Mythos

I turned sixteen in February.


----------



## Ravana

TheHawk said:


> Oh Boy - I think I'm the oldest - someone get me buggy!


 
Well, it's hard to say, since you didn't put a number up… but unless you have LadyPamela beat by a fair amount, you may yet be able to claim the consolation of coming in second.


----------



## Fate Valentine

19 but 20 in june.


----------



## misaki

I'm 18 but turning 19 this year. It's nice that we have a diversity of ages here.


----------



## Mdnight Falling

I like the diversity too... I also like that a lot of us have tons in common even though we're not only different ages we come from different countries too >^.^<


----------



## drkpyn

I'll be 24 in May, but I've been told before that I look a bit older. Like Falunel I often felt like an adult stuck in the body of a teenager, but now I'm an adult stuck in the body of an adult. I can't decide which is worse...


----------



## Mdnight Falling

I may be old but at least I look 15 x.x!


----------



## Chilari

I got IDed in the offlicense last night. Apparently the police occasionally send 17 year olds in to try to buy alcohol and if the shop assistant doesn't ask for ID they get fined like Â£10,000. So at least I look young enough to possibly be a 17 year old.


----------



## srg

Never had the "message too short" warning come up on a forum   I guess that's an anti-spam tool?

anyway I'm 27.


----------



## DecadentDream

Well, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one around my age! *yippee* Though, you know, I didn't expect everyone would still look and act so young in their late 20's/early 30's (And I can see much of you agree!). Guess that's what you think while you're still a runabout youth 

But, to answer, I'm 31... with the delusion I'm about a decade younger.


----------



## Digital_Fey

I turned twenty this year. Sometimes I act my age, sometimes I don't  It's nice to find a forum with a wide range in ages.


----------



## Mdnight Falling

Bry never answered this did he LOL Well I'll answer for him I guess... Bry (Mdnight Rising) is 35... He'll be 36 in May hehe He THINKS he's a teen till he gets up and sounds like a box of rice krispies ROFLMAO!


----------



## Kate

30, with 31 just around the corner.  

Anyone else find it harder to turn 30 than it was to hit 20?  I imagine at 40, there'll be tears. Hopefully in a good way


----------



## Worldbuilder

I'm turning 29 next month.


----------



## Mdnight Falling

Kate said:


> 30, with 31 just around the corner.
> 
> Anyone else find it harder to turn 30 than it was to hit 20?  I imagine at 40, there'll be tears. Hopefully in a good way



I cried when I hit 30 I think I'll have a nervous break down at 40 LOL


----------



## Ravana

Mdnight Falling said:


> I cried when I hit 30 I think I'll have a nervous break down at 40 LOL


 
It's survivable.


----------



## Beth

Oh wow, great variety in ages here. I'm still quite young, at 19.


----------



## Kate

Ravana said:


> It's survivable.


 
Good to know!

I was stuck on a mini bus with about 15 overstimulated senior citizens yesterday.  I seriously don't want to get old.


----------



## Kate

starconstant said:


> Physically, things are already collapsing on me  Yet I can still read and write, so I'm not going to complain. It could be worse.



I hear you! I ruptured a disc when I was 17, so I've had an old person body for a while now, and it just gets worse! But with all of the bothersome things that can and do go wrong, that's the best attitude..... thinking about people whose bodies stop them from doing what they love for whatever reason, I can only think of myself as incredibly lucky. Get over it, and get on with it as best you can is my motto!


----------



## Dr.Dorkness

Well, I'm 21, sometimes I feel young. But most of the time I feel old. I am the oldest in my group of friends. But most of all the physical problems restrict me to home a lot. with that I also have diabetes. The kind that that is hereditary not the one you get for not taking care of yourself, and I'm happy for that (because it is not my own fault).


----------



## At Dusk I Reign

Beth said:


> Oh wow, great variety in ages here. I'm still quite young, at 19.


I remember being 19. Steam power was about to take off, as I recall...


----------



## Ravana

Kate said:


> I hear you! I ruptured a disc when I was 17, so I've had an old person body for a while now


 
Try fibromyalgia. The net effect of all the little "inconveniences" it causes is estimated at giving you a body roughly twenty years older than your actual one… by which measure, I'm pretty sure I'd be far and away the oldest person in here. Mentally, on the other hand, I _am_ Peter Æ’'ing Pan–I have persistently refused to grow older for decades now, and I intend to keep right on not doing so. 

Just remember: in the end, you're only as old as your knees think you are.…


----------



## Dr.Dorkness

At Dusk I Reign said:


> I remember being 19. Steam power was about to take off, as I recall...


 
Yeah and then came the age that computers still had kickstarters


----------



## ckelly06

I am 26 years old.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer

I'm 18 years old, 19 in December. Wide range of ages here. Liking it


----------



## Oof Nian

iam 36 , yeah not young anymore right , i wish i could be back to the past and became young once again ..


----------



## Hioni

I'm 19 going on 50... Not that I feel like it, but Everyone at the schools always called me Granny. Raised on Bluegrass, country cooking, and Video gaming parents.


----------



## Talmay

I'm 19-years-old, turning 20 in August.


----------



## ade625

Talmay said:


> I'm 19-years-old, turning 20 in August.


 
Same for me.


----------



## M.A.N.

Black Dragon said:


> Last summer I managed to pull both of my hamstrings AND damage my shoulder while fencing!?!
> 
> It's not all bad, though.  Once I learned the importance of stretching (something which I never did), I haven't gotten injured since.



 Fencing? Cool. Did you now that Bruce Lee's brother was a fencer and one of the reason Bruce was a southpaw?
I did it too, 25-30 years ago. But only for half a year or so. I've been thinking of taking it up again though ...

I'm fifty years young by the way.

Take care,
Magnus


----------



## Byeol

Exactly 20. But I look like I'm 14. u_u


----------



## Woodroam

Half od you are old enough to be my kids, the other half my Grand-kids.


----------



## Helbrecht

Sixteen, seventeen in a few months. I'm tall and beardy enough to be the one my friends wheel out when they want to pick up some beer, though. 

My mate Ryan once said I'm a 46-year-old man stuck in the body of an 18-year-old boy. I'm not sure how I feel about this. xD


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

I'm 30, but I stopped ageing at 25.


----------



## balthore

Just turned 37...mind of a 18 year old, body of a 81 year old

I was waaaaay too reckless with my body when I was younger.  Now paying for it in pain.


----------



## JoanofArch

Nearly twenty  I don't think I'll miss being a teen, it's incredibly inconvenient.


----------



## myrddin173

As if yesterday I am 18. Woohoo!


----------



## Map the Dragon

So many coincidences here.

I was exactly the same age as so many of you when when I was your age.


----------



## Map the Dragon

But I do know that at my eleventy-first birthday I will tell everyone, "I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve."


----------



## Ice Queen

And on that note... I am less than ten years older than I was when I actually read Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Chilari

I am a year older than I was when I first posted in this thread. Or rather, I am a few months older, but during those few months I passed the date at which complete years are counted in my personal timeline.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

Chilari said:


> I am a year older than I was when I first posted in this thread. Or rather, I am a few months older, but during those few months I passed the date at which complete years are counted in my personal timeline.



So... Happy belated birthday.


----------



## Bella

31 years. Feeling 14 LOL!


----------



## Map the Dragon

Bella said:


> 31 years. Feeling 14 LOL!



Yeah! More for the 30-something crowd. Maybe we can film our own remakes of Friends episodes. I claim Joey...I'll have to dumb down the intellect, but he has more fun.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

Map the Dragon said:


> Yeah! More for the 30-something crowd. Maybe we can film our own remakes of Friends episodes. I claim Joey...I'll have to dumb down the intellect, but he has more fun.



LOL... I guess that makes me Chandler cause I am sure as hell not going to be Ross.


----------



## Caged Maiden

I'm turning 31 in 10 days.....
It isn't so bad, being old... I have the same body I had when I was 19, but now I have more money....


----------



## JustSpiffy

I'm a baby-faced 23 year old! I'll be 24 late this month.


----------



## Dante Sawyer

17... still in high school...
I'll be 18 in October.


----------



## ASMA.G.ABORROB

13 middle school it seems i am the younger one here


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

22 and lovin' it.


----------



## Dante Sawyer

ASMA,
13, damn. And I thought I was the young one here.


----------



## Matty Lee

18, turned in June. Finding out whether I'm young or not.


----------



## Simbelmyne

I'm older than a couple of you younger ones put together!  That's as close as anybody's going to get me to revealing my age.  Some days I feel so worn and stretched thin.  But my mind holds my childhood dream of being a writer in the forefront now.  And I haven't let go of my daydreams and even my emotional immaturity.  I am determined not to become some old grouch who complains about politics and things they have no control over...and I stay away from saying, "Well, back when I was your age we would..."  Haha.  I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone, and I'm thankful there's people over 30 on here. (As opposed to the writing community I'm part of...it's mostly teens.  No offense intended to you teens, it's just nice to have more of a mix!)


----------



## kennyc

Simbelmyne said:


> I'm older than a couple of you younger ones put together!  That's as close as anybody's going to get me to revealing my age.  Some days I feel so worn and stretched thin.  ...



What? With an avatar like that! 

Buncha young whippersnappers 'round here, I'm about three of 'em put together -- quickly approaching my 6th decade on the planet, and working on re-kickstarting a buncha young butt...oh no wait....re-kickstarting my writing career and getting out of 'working for the man all night an' all day'


----------



## Thaumicist

Just turned 16.


----------



## Simbelmyne

Hi kennyc, it's nice to meet you!  Isn't it great that becoming a good writer can happen at any age?  The dreams that are ageless are very few, but writing is certainly one of them!  I'm dreaming big, and I'm hoping you are too, because after all...it really could happen!  (writing as a career, as opposed to working for the man!)


----------



## kennyc

Simbelmyne said:


> Hi kennyc, it's nice to meet you!  Isn't it great that becoming a good writer can happen at any age?  The dreams that are ageless are very few, but writing is certainly one of them!  I'm dreaming big, and I'm hoping you are too, because after all...it really could happen!  (writing as a career, as opposed to working for the man!)



Absolutely!!  There are a number of well-know writers that started late in life....it's a great time....and I'm aiming to add my name to that list.


----------



## Dante Sawyer

Matty Lee said:


> 18, turned in June. Finding out whether I'm young or not.


You're not too young man! I'm 17 and 1/2 and I finished my first novel a few months ago. There's no such thing as too young as long as you have passion in what you do.


----------



## Argentum

I'm 22. Turning 23 in a couple months. At least I think I am. I often forget my own age. I tell you, if I didn't remember the year I was born, I'd be in trouble every few days.


----------



## Motley

I'll be 37 next week. 

Lot's of young people around here.


----------



## Lavender

I'm 23!


----------



## Sevvie

I'm 20, but I look younger. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.

I get handed kids menus at restaurants a startling number of times... :/ My face may say "Young" but my body sure doesn't.


----------



## Argentum

Looking young is a great thing! Especially when you get older. When I was 18, an adult friend thought I was 14 years old. When I was working as a bagger in a grocery store, all the other young teens thought I was younger than them, 16 or something. I had to show them my liscense in order to get them to believe I was actually 21 (at the time). Now, in Korea, everyone looks younger than they are. I went to an anime convention and they told me I looked like my friend's mother.....


----------



## Kaellpae

I'm 22 and pretty sure I look it.


----------



## Angharad

It's good to see so many young'uns into writing!  I'm not going to reveal my actual age, but my oldest daughter just graduated from college!  That being said, I don't feel much different than when I was 21, either physically or mentally.  A bit less stamina, perhaps. I have wanted to write since I was in elementary school, but as it was not likely to pay the bills, I had to actually get a day job, which set back my writing career a few decades.  I am making up for it now.


----------



## Xanados

I'm eighteen. I left school about a year ago. I've been to college and now I'm on a paid work-placement.


----------



## kefkah

37 going on 100. Its not the age. Its the mileage.


----------



## feralpen

62 going on 7. Anybody want to adopt me?


----------



## mythique890

I'm 26, and feel about that old.  Recently moved back to the same town where I went to college... that made me feel a lot older.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n

I am 21, my birthday is in November.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Old enough to know better. Young enough to not care!


----------



## ShortHair

Not the oldest, but definitely not the youngest. If I had children, they'd probably have children of their own. Had a herniated disk 10 years ago, so I feel your pain, Kate. Literally.

As I get older, I find that history does repeat itself and that people are more alike than they are different. If you suffer from boredom at any point, however, you're doing life wrong. There are always new reflections and combinations of old ideas, if not new ideas.


----------



## Ophiucha

And... now I'm 20. No longer am I burdened by the 'teen' at the end of my age!


----------



## Johnny Cosmo

Ophiucha: I feel burdened without it...


----------



## AnotherGeek

I am 25, my body is already going down hill haha, recently found out I can not eat gluten (Wheat, Barley, Rye)


----------



## Misusscarlet

Just turned 22 in June. I thought I was old when I hit 20. I was telling my dad who is social security age that I hate being 1/5 of a century old!


----------



## TPushit

I am fifteen.  Going to be sixteen in a couple of months.  Hurray?


----------



## Superderek

I'm going to be 21 in November 13th of this year. I want to make this one special for some reason. I look forward to all the cheesecake I always have! :>


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

41 working on 42, but I refuse to be old.  Some days I can be as grouchy as an old person, but I chalk that up to wisdom.   Yah, that's it...


----------



## BeenCreatedToCreate

Long thread... Well, if we're all in the process of revealing the secrets of our age, I'm 15. Please tell me I'm not considered a 'whippersnapper'.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

I think the term 'whippersnapper' was aged when I was young enough to be classified as one.  I never actually heard it used outside of tv though.  I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Emeria

I'm 23, will be 24 come January.


----------



## Cheryl

I turned 22 in July, but I still tell people that I'm 21... I decided to freeze my age at 21.. so I could tell everyone that I'm forever 21. hehehehe


----------



## Shadoe

And here I thought I was doing good to freeze my age at 30 (with some experience).


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

The sad thing about trying to freeze one's age...it only works on the ego.  Our bodies don't really care what we think, they start to break down more and more as time wears at us.


----------



## Shadoe

Oh god, tell me about it.


----------



## Sparkie

How old am I?  Too old.

Just turned thirty.  I've been told this is the peak of life.  Mountians have peaks.  If my life were a mountian, I think it would actually be a hill.

Looking at the above paragraph, I now know that senility has set in


----------



## Kit

I do not have a chronological age. 

I have never felt young, I have never felt old. It all feels the same. I haven't quite figured out if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Reaver

Kit said:


> I do not have a chronological age.
> 
> I have never felt young, I have never felt old. It all feels the same. I haven't quite figured out if that's a good thing or a bad thing.




I believe that this is a very good thing.  My answer to this question used to be to quote Santa in the original Miracle on 34th Street: "I'm younger than my hair but older than my teeth."
Now I just sigh deeply and stare off into space.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Old enough to know better. **sob**


----------



## Reaver

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Old enough to know better. **sob**



But still too young to care, right?!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

> I am 30 years old... going on 40.


~Sanjuro

I've been in that range since I discovered samurai movies. But I'm closer to the "going on 40" part now. I'll be 39 two week from Friday.



Spoiler: The End



Don't mess with Sanjuro!


----------



## DameiThiessen

19, yo. I've been writing fantasy since I was 10 years old.


----------



## zizban

42 and I have been writing since I was 13.


----------



## fleamailman

("...well now, I remember I was much older before..." mentioned the goblin casually enough, continuing "...that is when I trying to write perfectly, and carrying that weight of my years around my neck too, so I just dropped it understanding that all this was just virtual reality anyway, and what's another name for virtual reality humans, yes, you've guessed it right, _fiction_, it's all fiction isn't it, for all that is ever here are these words upon your screen now, something that you then interpret into a reality of me, but nothing we can say to each other can prove it either way, we're all anonymous in truth...", simply the goblin was pointing out the choice in one's persona on forumland is one of an aging wendy or of ageless peter pan so why have that which one can't prove, no age then)


----------



## Xanados

fleamailman said:


> ("...well now, I remember I was much older before..." mentioned the goblin casually enough, continuing "...that is when I trying to write perfectly, and carrying that weight of my years around my neck too, so I just dropped it understanding that all this was just virtual reality anyway, and what's another name for virtual reality humans, yes, you've guessed it right, _fiction_, it's all fiction isn't it, for all that is ever here are these words upon your screen now, something that you then interpret into a reality of me, but nothing we can say to each other can prove it either way, we're all anonymous in truth...", simply the goblin was pointing out the choice in one's persona on forumland is one of an aging wendy or of ageless peter pan so why have that which one can't prove, no age then)



What?

...


----------



## fleamailman

Xanados said:


> What?
> 
> ...



("...merely that none of us have an age here because all that this is, is one's _virtual reality_..." repeated the goblin worried that he might be over intellectualizing again, adding "...so, tell you what then humans, what age would you like me to have now, I'll go along with it as it's an irrelevance, quite unprovable too...", in fact, the goblin had met so many superficial facebook types on forumland, all trying to impress others with their externals that the goblin was just happy to be what he actually was here, just some words upon your screen)


----------



## cliche

I'm 16 and already worrying about getting older. Though all my friends think I'm 10 Â¬.Â¬ which is a real pain when people refuse to sell me 15 rated films.


----------



## OrionDarkwood

My body has racked up alot more miles than the average doorstep of 40 year old. However I still have acne and the sex drive of a teenager and the creativity curiously of a child.


----------



## Xanados

OrionDarkwood said:


> My body has racked up alot more miles than the average doorstep of 40 year old. However I still have acne and the sex drive of a teenager and the creativity curiously of a child.


 I'm coming out of my teenage years and I've never had acne.


----------

